# First time servicing a lever machine



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey all - I've come in to possession of an old CMA Astoria 2gr lever machine and was advised the piston seals were leaking on one of the groups.

I've started to disassemble it to assess for any other work needed and realised the roller bearings are going to want replacing too. If I unscrew the piston from the arm pivots how much spring pressure am I going to be dealing with? Do I need some way to compress this to reinstall it (or safely dismantle it for that matter)?

Thanks


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Will it be under any tension when its in the "uncocked" position. I can't imagine it should be.


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

mctrials23 said:


> Will it be under any tension when its in the "uncocked" position. I can't imagine it should be.


It was not! Thankfully it all went apart and together relatively smoothly and now the motion on it is beautiful. Thanks for your advice


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just finished a one group of these, really easy to work on like most levers


----------

